# Issue with Oasis



## Diatrive (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello all,

  I am having a strange problem with an Oasis I just built. The power works, the sound passes through when the pedal is off, the LED lights up. So the wiring appears to be ok. So this happens. If I turn it on, it will make an overdrive sound for a few seconds then change into harsh static that turns into quiet. While like this if I touch the Volume pot you can hear the radio through the amp. If you turn it on, or plug unplug it stays quiet. If at this point you replace the chip it starts the cycle over with the actual overdrive into static, then nothing with radio. Swap the chip back to the same thing. I replaced some capacitors that were near where I soldered the switches in in case they got cooked.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 21, 2019)

Can you post some photos of your build? Preferably the front and back of the PCB.


----------



## Diatrive (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks for the interest. I do appreciate it but this project is now a ball about the size of the inside of my fist in a trash can


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 24, 2019)

Diatrive said:


> Thanks for the interest. I do appreciate it but this project is now a ball about the size of the inside of my fist in a trash can


We've all been there part of the hobby. You are not alone in the frustration. Lol


----------

